# FogoBiblioteca de artículos sobre Audio y ++++



## Fogonazo

Una serie de artículos sobre audio, conseguidos de forma *NO* muy seria de páginas muy serias.

Son en general artículos anteriores a 1980, pero a no asustarse, siguen tan vigentes como cuando se escribieron.

*FogoBiblioteca*

Si comentan algo, puede que me den ganas de agregar mas archivos 


*Indice de los artículos al 23/11/2013:*

Inexpensive 10W amp Aug54
Valves versus Transistors DCD
Current Dumping Audio Amplifer DCD
Baxandall tone control revisited DCD
Current dumping - does it really work DCD
Tone-balance Control DCD
Circards-7 Power Amplifiers
Low-Cost 15-W Amplifer - Ian Hardcastle and Basil Lane
Simple Class A Amplifier & Modular Pre-amp J L Linsley Hood
300V us power
Stereophonic Image Sharpness
Modular Pre-amplifier Design-DCD
Ironing out Distortion
New Approach to class B Amplifier Design
Stereo Mixer - H P Walker
Designing low-noise audio amplifiers
New B.B.C. Monitoring Loudspeaker
Evolutionary Audio
High-Quality Sound Reproduce 1954
Class-A power After 25 year´s John Linsley Hood's 1969


----------



## blanko001

Electrónica pura!!! como me gustan esos artículos, esa es la electrónica de la que me enamoré un día.  Fogonazo buenos aportes! 
PD: asombra la manera de crear PCBs en el pasado, lo digo por el amp de 15W que me recordó los "cacharros" de la época.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

¡ brillante aporte Fogo ! En cuanto tenga tiempo me voy a meter a estudiar el clase A con previo modular.


----------



## Fogonazo

Agregué un tema controversiál con el sugestivo título:

¿ Measurements Friend or Foe ?

Y ya que estamos

Proof for the golden ears hypothesis por Ben Duncan
The Theory of Transient Intermodulation Distortion I y II


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ya que estamos
> *Proof for the golden ears hypothesis* por Ben Duncan


Huummmmmm...... 
El análisis solo prueba lo que ya se conoce, pero esa generalización sobre que "los golden-ears al final tenían razón" es 100% falaz.... en ninguna parte explica cual es el umbral humano para distinguir diferencias (y mucho menos cuando están casi inmersas en el piso de ruido del sistema).
En fin... eso de "proof of hypothesis" es completamente "fake"..  

PD: Esto debería estar en las 10 mentiras del audio, así que don Fogo... sientase libre de teletransportarme a donde convenga


----------



## Fogonazo

*Agregado el 24/11/2013*

Considerations in Grounding and Shielding, Rane Corporation 
Interconnection of balanced and unbalanced equipment, Bill Whitlock
A new balanced audio input circuit for máximum common-mode rejection, Bill Whitlock & Jensen Transformers, Inc.
Hum & Buzz in unbalanced interconect systems, Bill Whitlock


----------



## morta

excelentes artículos los de la fogobiblioteca!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

*Agregado 03/12/2013*

Amplificador Otala, por Matti Otala
The Theory of Transient Intermodulation Distortion 01 por Matti Otala
The Theory of Transient Intermodulation Distortion 02 por Matti Otala


----------



## Kowaky

*FogoBiblioteca* esta lo máximo, excelentísimo aporte esa si es buena electrónica a la vieja escuela.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Agregado 03/01/2014*

AN001 Some tips on stabilizing OA
AN002 Answers to common questions about audio transformers
AN003 Intercinnection of balanced & unbalanced equipment
AN005 Theory and construction of mic splitters


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Agregado 03/12/2013*
> 
> Amplificador Otala, por Matti Otala
> The Theory of Transient Intermodulation Distortion 01 por Matti Otala
> The Theory of Transient Intermodulation Distortion 02 por Matti Otala


Uuuuuuhhhhh... a esto no la había visto!!!!
*OJO* con el paper de Otala!!!! Hay que analizarlo MUY FRIAMENTE para entender a donde apunta y lo errado que estaba


----------



## Fogonazo

Agregado *04/01/2014*

*NO* trata sobre el calculo, sino Tip´s prácticos sobre el bobinado en si.

Bobinado de Transformadores SMPS 01
Bobinado de Transformadores SMPS 02
Bobinado de Transformadores SMPS 03


Si bien *NO* es sobre audio, creo que es un tema en extremo importante


----------



## Fogonazo

Agregado *18/01/2014*

Medidor de distorsión hasta 1/1.000.000

*FogoBiblioteca*


----------



## Fogonazo

*Agregado 02/02/2014*

Cmos Linear Applications
Audio Circuits Using the NE5532-4
Single-Supply Op-Amp Circuit Collection

*FogoBiblioteca*


----------



## Fogonazo

*Dos nuevos agregados a la FogoBiblioteca*

Un nuevo artículo de Rane sobre puesta a tierra y blindaje. (Grounding & Shielding of Audio Devices)
Y un trabajo del Dr.D’Antonio y otros sobre Coeficientes de absorción, dispersión y difusión. (Absorption)


----------



## Fogonazo

Agregué un *Directorio* con un par de proyectos completos.




		Código:
	

001) 2.4GHZ antenna
002) 4 Digit Crystal-Controlled Timing Module
003) 4-Minute Shower Timer
004) 6-Channel IR Remote Volume Control - Part 2
005) 9V Battery replace
006) 10-Channel IR Remote Control Receiver
007) 12-channel Infrared Remote Control
008) 12V Flourescent Lamp Inverter
009) 45-Second Voice Recorder Module
010) 150MHZ frequency meter
011) 50-Watt DC Electronic Load
012) 240V Mains Filter For Hifi Systems
013) A 2.4GHz High-Power Audio-Video Link
014) A Digital ThermometerThermostat
015) A Dirt-Cheap, High Current Power Supply
016) A Low-Cost 50MHz Frequency Meter
017) A Poor Man's Q Meter
018) A Programmable Continuity Tester
019) A Programmable PIC-Powered Timer
020) A Real Yagi Antenna For UHF CB
021) A Rolling Code 4-Channel UHF Remote Control
022) A Shielded Loop Antenna For DX AM Reception
023) Active 3-Way Crossover for Loud Speaker Systems
024) Adjustable DC-DC Converter For Cars
025) Alternative Power Regulator
026) An RFID Security Module
027) Antenna & RF preamp for weather satellites
028) Antenna & preamplifier for weather satellite
029) Appliance Energy Meter
039) Appliance power meter
031) Automatic Single-Channel Light Dimmer
032) Balanced Microphone Preamp
033) Ballanced microfone
034) Bidirectional Motor Speed Controller
035) Big-Digit 1224 Hour Clock
036) Bringing a dead cordless drill back to life
037) Build A V8 Doorbell
038) Build A Water Level Indicator
039) Build An AVR ISP Serial Programmer
040) Build The Decision Maker
041) Bulid Your Seismograph
042) Car Battery Monitor
043) Carbon Monoxide Alarm
044) Charger For Deep-Cycle 12V Batteries
045) Circuit Notebook - Issue 158
046) Circuit Notebook - Issue 160
047) Circuit Notebook - Issue 167
048) Circuit Notebook - Issue 168
049) Circuit Notebook - Issue 169
050) Circuit Notebook - Issue 170
051) Circuit Notebook - Issue 171
052) Circuit Notebook - Issue 173
053) Circuit Notebook - Issue 177
055) Circuit Notebook - Issue 178
056) Circuit Notebook - Issue 179
057) Circuit Notebook - Issue 180
058) Circuit Notebook - Issue 181
059) Circuit Notebook - Issue 182
060) Circuit Notebook - Issue 183
061) Circuit Notebook - Issue 184
062) Circuit Notebook - Issue 185
063) Circuit Notebook - Issue 186
064) Circuit Notebook - Issue 187
065) Circuit Notebook - Issue 190
066) Circuit Notebook - Issue 191
067) Circuit Notebook - Issue 192
068) Circuit Notebook - Issue 193
069) Circuit Notebook - Issue 194
070) Circuit Notebook - Issue 196
071) Circuit Notebook - Issue 198
072) Circuit Notebook - Issue 199
073) Circuit Notebook - Issue 200
074) Circuit Notebook - Issue 201
075) Circuit Notebook - Issue 202
076) Circuit Notebook - Issue 203
077) Circuit Notebook - Issue 207
078) Circuit Notebook - Issue 208
079) Circuit Notebook - Issue 209
080) Circuit Notebook - Issue 215
081) Circuit Notebook - Issue 217
082) Circuit notebooks
083) Compact 0-80A Automotive Ammeter
084) Component video to RGB converter
085) Courtesy Light Delay For Cars
086) Current Clamp Meter Adaptor for DMMs
087) Digital Instrument Display for Cars
088) Direct Conversion Receiver For Radio Amateurs - Part 1
089) Direct conversion RX
090) DIY remote control for a model train layout
091) Dr Video Mk.2 An Even Better Video Stabiliser
092) Driving Light and Accessory Protector for Cars
093) Eight-Channel Data Acquisition & Logging System
094) ESR Meter
095) ESR Meter Mk.2
096) ESR Meter Mk.22
097) ESR Meter Mk_2
098) Fridge-Door Open Alarm
099) Heartbeat CPR Training Beeper
100) High Voltage Megohm Tester
101) High voltage power supply
102) High-efficiency power supply For 1W Luxeon Star LEDs
103) Hints for techs using the ESR meter
104) Home-Brew Weatherproof 2.4GHz WiFi Antennas
105) Improved Speed Controller for Universal Motors
106) Inductance & Q-Factor Meter
107) Inductance & Q-Factor Meter_ Part 1+2
108) IR Remote Control Checker
109) Lapel microphone adaptor for PA systems
110) Lead-Acid Battery Zapper
111) Level meter for home theatre systems
112) Linear Supply For Luxeon 1W Star LEDs
113) Long-Range 4-Channel UHF Remote Control
114) Long-range 16-channel Remote Control System
115) MIDI Theremin, Part 2
115) More Fun With The PICAXE - Part 3 Heartbeat Simulator
116) More Fun With The PICAXE - Part 4 Motor Controller
117) More Fun With The PICAXE - Part 5 A Chookhouse Door Controller
118) More Fun With the PICAXE A Shop Door Minder
119) Motorised ir remote
120) MUDLARK A205 Valve Stereo Amplifier
121) Never buy another 9V battery
122) Oh no Not Another CFL Inverter
123( OLED Displays Better Than Plasma Or LCD
124) One-chip Transceivers for easy UHF Data Communications
125) PC Infrared Remote Receiver
126) PC ir remote receiver
127) PIC Controlled 32-LED Knightrider
128) PICAXE Application Special PICAXE 08 Port Expansion
129) PICAXE Application Special PICAXE Telephone
130) PICAXE Infrared Remote Control
131) PICAXE The New Millennium 555
132) Picaxe-18X 4-channel datalogger
133) Poor Man's Metal Locator
134 Portable PIC Programmer
135) PortaPAL Public Address System - Part 2
136) Printer Port Hardware Simulator
137) Programmable Flexitimer
138) Q Meter
139) Regulated High-Voltage Supply For Valve Amplifiers
140) Remote Volume Control For Stereo Amplifiers
141) Remote Volume Control For the Ultra-LD Amplifier
142) Remote-Controlled Automatic Table Lamp Dimmer
143) RFID Tags - How They Work
144) RTTY Modulator
145) Serial Stepper Motor Controller
146) Shorted Turns Tester
147) Shut That Mutt
148) Silicon Chip Adapter 494
149) Simon Says
150) Simple Alcohol Level Meter
151) Simple Time-Lapse Camera
152) Smart Card Reader and Programmer
153) Smart-Slave Flash Trigger
154) SMS Controller Add-ons_files
155) SMS Controller Pt_1_files
156) SMS Controller, Part 2_files
157) SMS Controller
158) Solar Powered Wireless Weather Station
159) Sound Card Interface For PC Test Instruments
160) Starpower - A Switching Supply For Luxeon Star LEDs
161) Stepper Motor Controller
162) Studio 350 Power Amplifier Module
163) Studio Series Stereo Headphone Amplifier
164) Sunset Switch
165) Super Speedo Corrector
166) SuperCharger Addendum
167) SuperCharger For NiCd & NiMH Batteries
168) SuperCharger For NiCd & NiMH Batteries - Part 2
169) Telephone Dialler For Burglar Alarms
170) Telephone Headset Adaptor
171) Test Your Reaction Times With A Digital Reaction Timer
173) The Battery Guardian
174) The Coolmaster FridgeFreezer Temperature Controller
175) The Mesmeriser Circular Clock
176) The Micromitter Stereo FM Transmitter
177) The PICAXE Part 6 - Data Communications
178) The PICAXE Part 8 - A Datalogger and Sending it to Sleep
179) The PICAXE- Part 9 Keyboards 101
180) Three Do-It-Yourself PIC Programmer Kits
181) Tiptronic-StyleGear Indicator
182) Touch Dimmer
183) TwinTen Stereo Amplifier
184) UHF Prescaler For Frequency Counters
185) Ultra-LD 2x100W Stereo Amplifier Pt_1
186) Ultra-LD 2x100W Stereo Amplifier pt_2
187) Updating the PIC Programmer and Checkerboard
188) USB Power Injector
189) USB Power Supply
190) USB-Controlled Power Switch
191) Versatile Micropower Battery Protector
193) Versatile Multi-Mode Timer
194) VHF Receiver For Weather Satellites
195) Video Enhancer & YC Separator
196) Video Formats Why Bother
197) Video-Audio Booster For Home Theatre Systems
198) VU-Peak Meter With LCD Bargraphs
199) Weather satellite receiver
200) Weather satellites Antenna & RF preamp
201)) Weather Satellites VHF Receiver
202) What You Need To Receive Weather Satellite Images
203) Whistle & Point  Cable Tracer
204) White LED Driver
205) WiFry Cooking up 2.4 GHz Antennas
206) Windows Based EPROM Programmer
207) 1Kw sinewave inverter
208) 3 Phase Appliance Protector (EFY)
209) 31 Channel remote control
210) AC Mains Bi-Stable Switch (EFY)
211) Amplificadores de Potencia_2008
212) Anti carjack system
213) Arduino based gauss meter
214) Arduino Based Parking Counter
215) Automated_plants_watering _system
216) Automatic car parking
217) Automatic fan controller
218) Automatic room power controller
219) Automatic wlc for sump and submersible
220) Colour sensing robot with matlab
221) Digital temperature controller using thermocouple
222) Digital Temprature Controller
223) EEPROM interface for beginners
224) Electronic Horn (EFY)
225) Electronic Security System (EFY)
226) Electronics_projects_2000
227) Elektor Aktiv-Filter
228) Energy Meter
229) Getting right driver for LED applications
230) Home automation through Bluetooth
231) Laptop power converter
232) Laser Based Intruder Alarm (EFY)
233) LED_Scrolling_Display
234) Live Home Security System
235) Make your own USB Data acquisition System
236) Metal detector
237) Micro Water Level Controller
238) Microcontrollerbased Light chaser
239) Midnight Security Light (EFY)
240) Motion Sensor for Security Light (EFY)
241) Motion sensor for security light
242) Moving MSG Display
243) Night Alert (EFY)
244) Over Speed alarm 4 2Wheelers
245) PC based wireless control for Toy car
246) PC-Based Equipment Controller
247) Photovoltaic battery charge controller
248) PIC-Gen frecuency gen.counter
249) Power_factor_corrector
250) Presense sensing light controller
251) Programmable industrial on-off timer with rf remote
252) Programmable timer for live shows
253) Pulse counter using AT89C4051
254) Remote Controlled RTC
255) RF based multiple device control using microcontroller
256) RF controlled aircraft
257) RFID Based secirity system
258) Safety tmer for home appliances
259) Secured digital acess system with ibutton
260) Sequential timer for dc motor control
261) Simple 12v, 1a smps
262) Solar Home Lighting
263) Speed control for AC and DC Motors
264) Stepper motor controller using 89C51
265) Telephone Line In Use Indicator (EFY)
266) Thermoelectric refrigerator
267) Time controlled swicth using PIC16F72
268) Voltage_stabiliser_using_PIC16F877A
269) Water tank filling guard system
270) Wave generator
271) Wireless equpment control with 89C51
272) Wireless Extender for IR Remote Controls (EFY)



*Enjoy It*​


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

"Agregué un *Directorio* con un par de proyectos completos.".  ¡¡¡ un par !!!!. Espectacular el aporte ¡¡¡¡¡. Grande Fogonazo ¡¡¡¡¡. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL

Hace un año vi el archivo que dejaste de los monitores desarrollados por la B.B.C de Londres en los años '60, me parecieron fenomenales estos trabajos y mas aun el hecho que constantemente actualices la biblioteca, en horabuena gracias Fogonazo por compartir la informacion!


----------



## elgriego

Fabulantastico Su Eminencia,Muy Buena Imformacion.:babear:



*Se Agradece.*


----------



## digito

Hola a todos, un gracias por unos aportes fantasticos. Saludos a todos.


----------



## pandacba

Hola Fogonoazo, no habia visto estos aportes, excelentes como siempre mis más sincera felicitaciones y el ánimo a continuar


----------



## Fogonazo

Otro par de esquemas en *nuevo directorio*



		Código:
	

000		15-Step Digital Power Supply
001		2-Line Intercom-Cum-Telephone Line Changeover Circuit
002		40-Meter Direct conversion receiver
003		5 band graphic equaliser
004		7MHz CW AM QRP Transmitter(2)
005		9-Line Telephone Sharer
006		A Hierachical Priority Encoder
007		Accurate Electronic Stop Watch
008		Add on stereo channel selector
009		An universal HI-Resistance Voltmeter
010		Anti bag snaching alarm
011		Anti collision rear light
012		Anti theft alarm for bikes
013		Antisleep Alarm for Students
014		Anti-Theft Security For Car Audios
015		Appliance timer cum-clap switch
016		Aquarium Probe
017		ATMEL AVR ISP Dongle
018		Audio amplifier for personal stereo
019		Audio-Visual
020		Auto Reset Over-under
021		Auto Shut-off For Cassette Players And Amplifiers
022		Auto Turn-Off battery charger
023		Automated Alarm Circuits
024		Automatic Dual Output display
025		Automatic Emergency Light
026		Automatic emergency tourch
027		Automatic Heat Detector
028		Automatic Light Controller using 7806
029		Automatic low power emergency light
030		Automatic night light with morning alarm
031		Automatic Off timer for CD platers
032		Automatic phase changer
033		Automatic Room Power Control
034		Automatic school bell
035		Automatic Speed Controller For Fans and Coolers
036		Automatic sprinkler control system
037		Automatic temperature controlles fan
038		Automatic traffic signal cont
039		Battery level indicator
040		Bell cum light controller
041		Bicycle Indicator
042		Bipolar transistor tester
043		Blown Fuse Indicator
044		Brake failure indicator
045		Car Anti-th eft Guard
046		Car reversing horn with flasher
047		Cash box guard
048		CD-Rom Drive as Digital-Audio CD Player
049		Cellphone controlled audio mute switch
050		Charge Monitor for 12V bat
051		Child lamp
052		CI_Drinking
053		Clap Remote
054		Clap Switch
055		Clock timer
056		Color Sensor
057		Computerised Morse Code Generator Transmitter
058		Computerised universal timer
059		Condenser Mic Audio Amplifier
060		Constant-Current Battery Charger
061		Contact Less
062		Cordless Phone Backup
063		Crystal controled time base
064		Curren sensor
065		Darkroom Timer
066		DC motor control using single a switch
067		Desktop power suply
068		Dice with 7 segment display
069		Digital Audio-Video input selector
070		Digital dice
071		Digital Dice with numeric display
072		Digital Dual channel vol
073		Digital Main Voltage indicator
074		Digital stop watch
075		Digital switching system(2)
076		Digital Thermometer
077		Digital Timer Enhancement
078		Digital-Speedometer_New(1)
079		Ding-Dong bell
080		DTMF Proximity Detector
081		DTMF receiver IC MT8870 tester
082		DuoPhone
083		Economical Pump Controller(2)
084		Electric Guitar Preamplifier
085		Electric windowfence charger
086		Electrical Equipment control using PC(1)
087		Electronic bicycle lock
088		Electronic Candles
089		Electronic Card-Lock System
090		Electronic Dice Using AT89C2051
091		Electronic horn
092		Electronic Jam
093		Electronic Metronome
094		Electronic motor starter
095		Electronic Scoring game
096		Electronic security system
097		Electronic WatchDog
098		Fastest-finger-first-indicator
099		Fire Alarm
100		Fire alarm using thermistor
101		Flasher For Deepawali
102		Flashing beacon
103		Flashing cum running light
104		Flashing Leds(2)
105		Flying saucer
106		FM Booster
107		Four Stage FM Transmitter
108		Frequency measurement using PC
109		Friendly charger for mobile phones
110		Front door guard
111		Fuel reserve indicator for vehicles
112		Fuild Level Detector(1)
113		Fully automatic emergeny light
114		Generation Of 1-Sec Pulses Spaced 5-Sec Apart
115		Generator Room Light
116		Glow plug controller
117		Guitar Effect Pedal Power
118		Handy Zener Diode tester
119		Hearing aid
120		Heath sensitive switch
121		Highway alert signal lamp
122		Hit switch
123		House Security System_NEW
124		IC Controlled Emergency Light with Charger
125		Infra red bug
126		Infra red firecrack igniter
127		Infra red toy motor controler
128		Infrared Cordless headphone
129		Infrared Illuminator
130		Infrared remote control timer
131		Intelligent Switch(2)
132		Intruder radio alert system
133		Inverter for Soldering Iron
134		Invisible Broken Wire Detector
135		IR burglar deterrent
136		IR music transmitter and receiver
137		IR remote switch
138		Knock alarm
139		Laptop protector
140		Laser torch based voice TX RX
141		Laser-guided Door Opener
142		Lead acid battery charger with analiser
143		LED based message display 
144		Light fence
145		Liquid level Alarm
146		Little door guard
147		Long Range IR Transmitter
148		Long-range FM Transmitter
149		Low cost electronic quiz table
150		Low cost hearing aid
151		Low cost PCO Billing meter
152		Low cost Transistorised intercom
153		Low current high voltage power supply
154		Luggage Security System
155		Magic Light(2)
156		Magnetic Proximity switch
157		Mains Manager
158		Mains operated christmast star
159		Mains supply failure alarm
160		Mat switch
161		Medium Power FM Transm
162		Micromotor controller
163		Midnigth security ligth y
164		Mini UPS System
165		Miniature strobe light
166		Mobile bug
167		Mobile Car Stereo Player
168		Mobile cellphone charger
169		Mobile Electronic Workbench
170		Mobile Phone charger
171		Mobile shield
172		MOSFET based preamplifier for FM radio
173		Motion Sensor for Security Light
174		Motorbike alarm
175		Multi melody generator with instrumental efect
176		Multi switch doorbell with indicators
177		Multiband CW transmitter
178		Multitone Siren
179		Muscular Stimulator
180		Music on hold for Tel
181		Musical light chaser
182		Musical Touch Bell
183		Night Alert
184		Non contact power monitor
185		Number guesing game
186		Numeric wather level indicator
187		Over-Under voltage protection of electrical apliances
188		Parallel telephone with Secrecy
189		Parrot sounding door bell
190		PC Multimedia Speaker
191		PC power manager
192		PC Temperature_Sept07
193		PC-based 7 segment rolling display
194		PC-based DC motor speed controller
195		Phone BroadCaster
196		Picnic lamp
197		Poor Man’s Hearing Aid
198		Portable Lamp Flasher
199		Power Supply failure alarm
200		Precision Amplifier with Digital Control
201		Precision Attenuater with Digital Control
202		Precision Digial AC Power controller
203		Precison 1Hz
204		Programmable LED Indicator
205		Programmable timer for appliances
206		Protection for your electrical Appliance
207		Pulse generator
208		Pyroelectric fire alarm
209		Quality FM transmitter
210		Ramp Controlled Light(2)
211		Remote control for home appliances
212		Remote controlled fan regulator
213		Remote controlled Power Off switch
214		Remote operated music bell
215		Remote-operated Master Switch
216		Running Message Display
217		Safety guard
218		School college quiz buzzer
219		Secret bell
220		Security System Switcher
221		Seismic sensor
222		Self Switch power supply
223		Sensitive Temperature Switch(1)
224		Sensitive vibration sensor
225		Shadow alarm
226		Shooting
227		Short Wave AM Transmitter
228		Short-Circuit Protection in DC Low-Voltage Systems
229		Shortwave transmitter
230		Shutter guard
231		Simple Analogue to digital converter
232		Simple Code Lock
233		Simple digital security system
234		Simple Intercom Circuit
235		Simple Low-Cost dig code lock
236		Simple Sensitive Remote Control Tester
237		Simple Sensitive Remote Control Tester(1)
238		Simple short wave transmitter
239		Simple Telephone Ring Tone Generator
240		Skin Response Meter
241		Sleep Switch cum wake timer
242		Smart cellphone holder
243		Smart foot switch
244		Smart Hearing Aid
245		Smart Laptop Docking Station
246		Smart Phone Light
247		Smart Vibration Sensor
248		Solar bug
249		Solar lighting sysytem
250		Solar Panel based Charger and Small LED Lamp
251		Solid state switch for DC operated gadgets 
252		Solidstate Auto Power off on Mains Failure
253		Solid-state remote control switch
254		Song Number Display(2)
255		Speed control DC motor usin PWM
256		Speller Effect Sign Display
257		Spy ear
258		Stabilised power supply with short circuit indication
259		Staircase Light
260		Stereo Tape Head Preamplifier For PC Sound Card
261		Strees meter
262		Teleconferencing sysytem
263		Telephone call meter using calculator and COB
264		Telephone call recorder
265		Telephone conversation(1)
266		Telephone line based Audio Muting
267		Telephone operated calling system
268		Telephone receiver
269		Telephone Ringer Using Timer ICs
270		telephone-number
271		Teleremote Control
272		Tester For Remote Control
273		Three colour display using BI-Color LED
274		Three-Phase Appliance Protector
275		Time_Switch-Mar99
276		Tiny Devices
277		Touch dimmer
278		Touch Sensitive
279		Traffic Baton
280		Traffic Controller
281		Transistorised Logic Probe for TTL
282		Triple Power Supply
283		Ultra bright LED lamp
284		Ultra Low Drop linear regulator(2)
285		Ultrasonic proximity detector
286		Under-Over-Voltage Beep for Manual Stabiliser
287		UPS for Cordless Telephones(1)
288		USB Power Booster
289		USB Power Socket
290		Variable power suply using a fixed voltage regulator IC
291		Versatile CMOS TTL Logic and Clock Probe
292		Versatile power suply
293		Versatile Probe
294		Versatile water level controller
295		Versatile Zener Diode Tester
296		Visual AC mains voltage indicator
297		Voltage based controller switch
298		Washing machine motor controller
299		Watch Dog for Telephones 1
300		Watchman watcher
301		Water level controller
302		Water level indicator
303		Water-level controller
304		Water-Level Indicator using 7 segment display
305		Weekly Reminder
306		Wiper Speed controler
307		Wireless switch


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Seré curioso y tal ves preguntero ?, ¿ Alguien sacó algo útil de esto ?

A quién subió esta información le agradara saber si sirvió para algo.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Seré curioso y tal ves preguntero ?, ¿ Alguien sacó algo útil de esto ?
> 
> A quién subió esta información le agradara saber si sirvió para algo.



A mi me interesa el medidor de distorsión y el Designing low noise audio amplifiers, falta ver el resto que no es poquito....


----------



## crimson

Yo me empaché chusmeando los receptores conversión directa, estoy por hacer uno y encontré referencias.
¡Gracias por subir la información!
Saludos C


----------



## pandacba

Para gente activa que siempre esta haciendo cosas ya sea para la profesión o por hobby hay mucha información para sacar ideas o incluso muchos proeyectos tal cual estan sirven y ayudan te animo a seguir ampliandola, debe haber a muchos más que les sirve pero tal vez sean timidos para postear


----------



## Fogonazo

Producto "Infaltable" en la cartera de la dama o porta-documentos del caballero.

En oferta exclusiva para el Foro, llevando *2* le cobramos *3 *


​


----------



## Fogonazo

Las 2 últimas "Adquisiciones" de la *FogoBiblioteca*

*Critical dumping* (Pearl Perkins Electro-Acoustic Research Laboratory)
*Dumping Factor* (Ka Nang Leung, Philip K. T. Mok, Wing-Hung Ki, Johnny K. O. Sin IEEE)


----------



## polpi

Tomé prestado un articulo sobre un microfono espía (esto lo digo porque parece preocuparte haberlos subido para nada) y le fabriqué un pcb pero todavia no lo probé.
Tambien estube leyendo "Baxandall tone control revisited DCD" que hace dias estoy tratando de modificar el triple tono de tupolev (no hacerle mejoras, solo probar para conocer) y esto me llevó a esto: http://makearadio.com/tech/tone.htm y la cosa se puso negra con mi pobre ingles y mi malas matematicas pero bue.
Tambien tome el "Simon" pero el chip... es carito. Y claro que hay muchas cosas interesantes pero voy despacito.
A proposito para calcular tonos existe un programa "Tone stack Calculator" que ayuda bastante.
Gracias por tanto Fogonazo.
Atte: Pol.


----------



## Fogonazo

3 artículos de reciente "Adquisición" de la FogoBiblioteca sobre el empleo de operacionales con single rail.

A Single-Supply Op-Amp Circuit Collection
Biasing and Decoupling Op Amps
Single supply op amp design


----------



## ibarra cpu

hola fogo, esta aun online o yo no puedo entrar


----------



## Fogonazo

ibarra cpu dijo:


> hola fogo, esta aun online o yo no puedo entrar



Acabo de comprobarlo, sigue en la nube, pero algunos navegadores no se conectan.
IE si, Opera


----------



## Fogonazo

Tres nuevos artículos, a mi parecer interesantes agregados a la *FogoBiblioteca*  

MOSFET power losses and how they affect power-supply efficiency

Tips and tricks for high-speed, high-voltage measurement

Using op amps to reduce near-field EMI on PCBs


----------



## Fogonazo

Comenzamos nuevamente a agregar 

*Distorsión en amplificadores operacionales (Operational Amplifier Distortion)*

Trata de mediciones reales sobre varios tipos de operacionales, de alta y media gama, está en inglés y no lo pienzo traducir 

https://1drv.ms/b/s!AuXNLicDuvDlhjcoGqO8ztuuwK6d

*¡ Enjoy It !*​


----------



## snipero

Eres un crack fogonazo, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Un par de agregados a la FogoBiblioteca

*High Performance Audio Power Amplifiers for music performance and reproduction  Ben Duncan*

*Valve and transistor audio amplifiers   John Linsley Hood*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dónde están ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En la fogolibrary del primer posr.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ah ok actualiza


----------



## moises calderon

Disculpen,
Como puedo visualuzarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS

moises calderon dijo:


> Disculpen,
> Como puedo visualuzarlo?



*FogoBiblioteca*
*FogoBiblioteca*


----------



## moises calderon

Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## Youssou

Acabo de descubrir esta maravilla de recopilación. 
¡Mil gracias!

Saludos.


----------



## malesi

Si es que no se donde ponerlo  
Grounding


----------



## malesi

Otro, que se está poniendo de moda 
-Para recordarlo... 
-Para los que vivieron con ello.
-Para los de ahora, que sepan que es eso tan raro del Magnetic Recording  


*Magnetic Recording*
          ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓


----------

